# IUI FRIENDS PART 1



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi there everyone and welcome to a new IUI thread.

It has been started especially for those who are about to start IUI tx, are in between IUIs, waiting to move on to other txs, have got a BFP!!!! or who have had IUI in the past but have made decisions to pursue other options but still want to keep in touch with the friends made on the IUI boards.

Whichever category you fit into, you're welcome here and we look forward to hearing from you.

       

Love
Holly C xx

PS Remember - once an IUI Girl always an IUI Girl!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I think thats a great idea thank you Holly as would hate to think that we could loose contact with some of our founder members as they feel they don't have a home, although i won't be posting of such, I know I can check up on peeps x I am guessing this isn't really a thread for TX chatter though, so if you are about to embark and have questions best to start a new thread or post on the IUI girls part XX thread.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello!

Thanks for letting know about this thread Holly! Hi to everybody. We are starting IUI tx in around a months time so I'm sure i'll be back here asking lots of questions soon, hope you don't mind!

Liz
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello Buddies...

Now everyone has a home!!!

    

An iui girl since feb/march 04
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Fantastic idea, Holly!       Thank you very much.
Love, C xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

great idea holly

 everyone

luv petal b


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

THANKS HOLLY 

kj


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

This is such a great idea. 
It can be a bit off putting to post in the other threads if you are not going through any kind of treatment at the time.
I fit here quite well at the moment as I have been a iui girl then a ivf girl and now I am having time out before returning to iui so I feel a little confused about where my "home" is. So I would love to join you guys until I get back in to tx.
Looking forward to chatting, Lilly xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Lovely idea Holly. I miss all my IUI friends who have moved to the IUI/IVF bit. I read there now and again, but feel uncomfortable posting as I don't belong.   I've even considered doing IVF just so as I can keep up with you all!   Hope you are feeling a little better, day by day.... 

Julie - sweetie, thanks for your pm - will reply later.   I'm sure you and DH will find the strength to make a decision what to do when you are ready. You are such a gutsy lady - I admire you for that. Have you had a review at the clinic yet to find out why they missed ovulation? Your c/s might be able to advise you what to do in the future.

Lilly - lovely to chat to you again. 

Candy - why won't you be posting here? 

KJ - fab news on your brother sweetie - what a result - Charles Saatchi no less!   Don't work too hard today...hope the little one's soon on the mend.  for Caleb

 to Petal

Catwoman - I forgot what a great magazine Essentials is.   As I said before, the article is excellent - and you look SO GLAM!

Starr - sweetie, read your post about the 'mare you had at the clinic.  Good luck for getting started hun...

Welcome Magpie - 

Jilly - hope you're feeling better.    Give my love to Erica when you speak.  

Louby - if you read this...sorry to hear Katie's been in hospital   Hope she's better now....

As for me, I'm waiting for an endocrinologist appt on Tuesday to hopefully get to the bottom of a problem I have with constant thirst. Will decide whether or not to carry on with tx after that.   In the meantime, I'm trying not to smash my DH's head in! He's had Man-flu for the past 10 days and is moping about. He drives me mad as he refuses to take anything or see a doctor - so I have no sympathy for him.    He's just gone back to bed - again - but will be up till all hours tonight watching telly I'm sure! I think its a bad case of lazyitis! GRRRR! 

Okay, next time I will be JollyMolly - promise! 

Love to you all
Molly
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Fab idea Holly   what a lovely new thread.

Like Julie  I think I belong here too. 3 failed IUI's & 1 failed IVF. Will be giving it one last go     in a couple of months time so it's nice to have a "home" in the meantime.

Love & luck to all   

Erica.xx

PS. Molly -   for Tuesday & my DF is just the same   Won't take anything but still likes to moan & pass germs around. Mind you I have heard that man-flu is a dreadful illness a bit like bubonic plague


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Fab idea Holy and KJ, will def get lots of use xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello
I have just joined forum and dont know where to start really!!

Have no treatment experience as this is my first cycle!!

Had my first injection...zolodex two weeks ago, just had baseline scan today to confirm ovaries suppressed....starting to self inject on Wednesday...scared and excited!!!

Trying not to get hopes up too much, this forum looks good, havent really got anyone to talk to about it as they are either not trying for a baby or have had no probs having one!!!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY I love our new home 

kizzie - its prob best to post on the IUI girls Part 139...they are all going thru IUI now whereas on this thread we are all a bit in limbo....confusing i know - we keep adaptng the IUI board to keep up with all out differing needs

I didnt realise how many of us old IUIers there were hanging about  nice to have a home together 

molly - sending you happy vibes hunny..sorry i havent got around to replying to to your pm yet 

Erika - lovely to have you back hunny. sorry to read on the other thread about your recent $hitty times. lets hope its up,up and away from here on

kjx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey - where did you all go  

H xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

It's quiet on here today!  

Aaaah - funny you not being able to sleep at usual time.  I was very ready for my bed!  

Did anyone watch Child of Our Time last night?  Love that program, facinating.

I've not got much to post myself.  I'm sifting through paper work and waiting for Mr Claws to do a No2 so I can send it to the vet for analysis to make sure he's healthy to enter NZ!  Charming!

KJ - as Julie would say - funnypants!  Your post yesterday made me laugh about the parallel universe experience you had when car shopping!  Not to mention Caleb's antics while we were out!!!  OMG!  Trouble personified!!  Glad DH had it sorted by the time we got home  

xxx's to all
H


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I like this new thread - If it means i wont lose touch with some bery special people then    

Molly - Thanks for asking - Hated Katie having to stay in even if we were allowed to stay as well 
They put a drip into her hand and then a huge bandage - it was so heavy she couldnt lift her little hand off the bed     
Hope appt goes well tomorrow   

Katie sends special   &   to Molly, KJ, & Starr 

Love to All, Enjoy your new home  

Looby xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

I'm here! 

Was SO lovely to go to the meet on Saturday. Really glad I went - feels like you're wrapped in a great big huggle knowing you're all there! 

Have to admit Holly, I was very sad to see you walking out of the door - the next meet-up won't be the same without you....  I watched "Child of Our Time" - what about the little boy who said that eating spiders made him happy!?! 

Julie - you really are brilliant! I love your sense of humour and bubbly personality - even madder in the flesh! 

KJ -  at Caleb's antics while you were out - what a little  Have enquired about the book - just waiting to hear back! x

Erica -     so sorry to read your news sweetie. I know its of no consolation whatever, but I'm sure your clinic have learned such a lot from this cycle which will increase your chances ten-fold next time.  Hope your computers get fixed soon - we miss you...

Looby -  Poor little Katie - what a worry for you. Hope she's on the mend now.... x

Candy - great to see you too, sweetie. You are very brave taking Jacob swimming! 

Will be back for more personals later - got to leave at 2.45pm to go to my nephew's 5th birthday party. Can't believe the time has gone so fast - seems like yesterday I first saw him at the hospital!  

Love to Jilly, Jess, Catwoman, Starr, Billy, Abby, Shazia, CK6, Vil & Moosey, Cathy, Kelly, Moomin, Struthie, Sair, Rachel and all you lovely ladies...


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello all

Holly this is a great idea - don't know why it didn't happen sooner - better late than never!

Was great to meet everyone who came along to the meet on Saturday - it was really nice and a right good laugh.

Catwoman - I know I am copletely behind the times, but I did read your article and thought is was fan-bloody-tastic.  There is very little (if any) space given to issues of infertility, I am constantly reading about pregnacies and babies in those mags, that is is about time they started publishing stories from women who are so invisible in issues of fertility.  Well done and you look fabulous darling in your picture!  I don't really speak like a that you know!

Molly - Good luck with you appointment on Tuesday - let us all know how it goes.

Ok, I have to go an play a stick game with my cat because she is doing her RSPCA look at me.

Right she is now attempting to jump on the keyboard!

Seeya

Jackie xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Julie -  
 at "RSPCA look", Jackie!
x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Hope everyone is OK on this sparkly new thread.

Jilly - how's your back now? Did you have any more probs with it? Hope not.

Glad everybodies had a good time at the meet. Hope you got some spuds this time! Lovely to hear you all say what a nice time you had and got chance to say
au revoir to Holly.

Catwoman - got DH to buy the mag for me too and read your article. Circulation will be well up this month and you can tell them it is down to you and increase your fee! Great article and super-glam piccie!

 to the man-flu 'sufferers'. Mine has had two doses in the past three months and I am sooo unsympathetic. There is nothing more boring that DH with the sniffles who claims to be on his death-bed.

Just off home now. Pooey 1hr 15 minute drive each way which is really draining. But DH on a late tonight which means I get to hog the remote for a change - that is the peak of excitement that my evening is going to reach. Deal or No Deal and Extreme Makeover Home Edition here I come!

Love to all
Jules
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Molly - Just wanted to wish you all the best for your appointment today.  Will be thinking of you.    

Let us know how you got on.  

Hope you enjoyed your nephews party!


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello girls! 
Just wanted to mention the fantastic pix in the photo gallery – what a lovely bunch of girls you are!
JED      I'm so, so sorry. I still couldn't help hoping that with two blastocysts on board, you'd have good news. I am thinking of you. It's so hard when it fails, I know. You take good care of yourself.
Erica – where are yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?
Big hellos to lovely Julie, Holly, KJ, Jilly, Molly, Candy, VIL & Moosey, Jo, Moomin, Kelly, Petal, Miss Jules (glad you liked the article!) and anyone I've forgotten to mention, 'cos I'm typing in a hurry 'cos my boss is lurking...
Will try and sneak a peek later!
Love, C xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Helllllllloooooooooooooo   gorgeous ones
Kizzie - Welcome aboard &   with IUI.
KJ - It's good to be back, how's the gorgeous Caleb? Has he been playing up   
Molly - Good luck for your appt today    & hope DH's man-flu has gone   
Looby - Hope Katie is better, poor little love   
Jilly -         
Julie - How are you today hunny?   Yes I'm out to play, for a while anyway. Will be able to play more towards the end of the week. Haven't been to gallery yet, dying to see pics & message.
Holly -   lovely pm's thank you so much. Good to hear that we are both moving forward slowly. Hope you managed to capture the number 2   
MissJules - Good to hear from you, blimey time is moving on   hope you're having a good pregnancy.
Catwoman - I'm here   Can I still get your mag? I missed it all with being off the system for so long. Dying to read your article & "see" you. Feel like I've missed out   

Lots of love to everyone else, back later,

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Quote from Nutbag   yesterday..............

"   to Erica who has ignored me all day then tried to fob me off with a "I was on another computer".........so were not speaking"

            

best news I've had for a while...........................maybe now my ear ache will stop  

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello loves and darlings!
I'm fine and dandy today, Jilly! More to the point, how are you? How's the wee one progressing? Are you still getting back-ache? Hope you're not working too hard and taking good care of yourself.
Erica – Hello flower! I have pm'd you. Lovely to see you back. 
Molly – forgot to wish you good luck for today. Sending you lots of       
Hello lovely Julie!
I'm aching all over. I've gone back to the gym... I had a break from it all when we were going through IUI and IVF, 'cos I felt my body had enough to deal with. But I've since managed to put on one and a half stone and I feel a right porker              Anyway, I went a bit wild on the leg-press last night, and now I have to walk downstairs sideways. 
Right, best do some work before the bosom-stapling boss returns. 
Much love to all! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Claire - Great to be back   will answer you pm later today. Know what you mean about the gym   I'm going back to my classes tonight   & will be walking like you tomorrow. Still the eating & drinking loads & being lazy has been nice.................now I've just got to get my   into gear again.
Julie - Will catch up in a bit, your meal sounds lovely but hard going   
Jilly - You're not speaking to me daft sod   so I can't ask you anything   

OMG my ear ache is back   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just looked at pics of meet..............what a lovely looking bunch of gals you are   Great photos, just more gutted I couldn't go. Definately going to make the next one. 

Thanks for message for me & Jilly   it made me   soft ar$e that I am. Lovely of you all to think about us.

Erica.xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to let the girlies that were there know how much I enjoyed seeing them at the meet-up at the weekend.

Julie - you are a star.  You made me laugh loads and I think you're a real trooper.

Holly - I'm totally freaked that that's not your real name!!!  It was great chatting to you at dinner and I really hope the NZ move goes smoothly.  Your poor cat will be starving when he finally arrives after three months at sea...     .... which brings me onto....

...Starr - Lovely to see you again and I'll keep everything crossed that the Homerton can provide you with a Hackney baby (complete with hoodie and flick-knife - dontcha love our posh clinic?!!!).

Candy - It was really nice to meet you cos you've had such a major presence on these boards since I first started here.  I hope Jacob was okay and didn't miss his mummy too much.

Molly - Great to see you again.  I hope the appointment went well on Tuesday.  I hear you and Moosey were discussing Barbara Woodhouse...  

CathyA - It was great to see you.  You looked fab with the beginning of you bump.  I hope all three of you are okay.

Moomin - I'm glad the shopping trip went well and belated happy brithday.

Kelly - What can I say....  thank you SO much for organising such a good do.  It was great to see you and a lovely evening.

Sair - Sorry I didn't get much chance to chat to you but it was nice to put a face to a name.  I'll catch up properly next time.

Struthie - Great to talk to you and to hear about all your goings on at work!!!

Keemjay - Lovely as always to chat to you and great to hear about Caleb (little monkey) and your work-in-progress garden    Very excited about your adoption course.


I really hope I haven't missed anyone.  Moosey and I made it home with the car making some very odd noises!!!!  We have parked it outside the house and are pretending there's nothing wrong with it (by far the cheaper option!!!)  

Well I'd better go and do some work.  I'm pleased to say that I'm growing a big spot on my nose which not only looks attractive but could double as a beacon to guide myself home after work or warn ships about rocks...

Yours looking-like-a-supermodel

Victoria
xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie   - Promise to be there next time, wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of you   Jilly's gone quiet   she must be trying to stop her big girls writing from moving quicker than her brain!!

Right ladies things to do before I finish work at 5 & then I'm off to the gym   for the 1st time since the beginning of November   so it's going to hurt. I'll wish you all a lovely evening & "see" you tomorrow.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Vil - whatdyamean   of course my name is Holly    Lovely to see you both looking so well and happy.  Good plan re the car!  It's the last thing you need  

Erica - like with all small children I find the best thing to do when they are naughty and try to wind you up is to ignore them.....  either that or I'll send KJ in on my behalf    Good luck back at the gym tonite!  I went for a small walk and am now shattered  

Julie - hope today has been ok    c ya tomoz!

Catwoman - as always fabulous to hear from you, altho sounds like the office is a bit stressy at the moment with your scary boss and her stapler!!  Heaven forbid!!

Molly - thinkin of you all day and sending  

KJ - hope you are ok babes  Is that widdle wascal up to his trix again!

Have waited in this afternoon for the courier to come and take away the items sold on ebay.  He turned up and said he had been told to collect only one thing.... ugh    What is wrong with these companies!!!  DH meticulously organised it all and definitley said two.  Of course the courier wouldn't take the other....so guess I'll be waiting in again tomorrow!!  Oh joy!  Roll on January 29th!

xx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all you lovely girlies,

Really sorry I've been awol for so long. I just haven't really felt like posting as I am 'in-between' treatments and not much to tell you about and I was away for 3 weeks over Christmas.  I have been keeping up with all your news though as much as I can. Thanks for those who have sent me pms.

As for me- well no news on the baby front. Tried 'naturally' for a couple of months- waiting for AF to come any day but I'm sure there will be no surprises. I have a meeting next week with my new clinic so I'll see what that brings.....

The big news though is that DH has got a job in Seattle so we will be moving there at the end of April. So much to sort out (as you well know Holly!!!). We are going over in Feb for a visit to choose a house and school- really exciting.  So really all treatment will probably be put on hold for a while- unless I can squeeze one in before we go (doubt it though)..  The good news is that there is a really good fertility centre in Seattle not far from where will be living so hopefully will be able to carry it on there.

Well,  it's freezing here at the moment. If you think it's cold in England spare a thought for me- it's currently minus 36 here!!!!    

Anyway, just to say to all those going through treatment- good luck for what ever stage you are at.

JED- sorry to read about your news. Look after yourself.

VIL and Cathy- glad your pregancies are both going well.

Holly- glad to see you're getting back to your old self. Good luck for your move!

And, Congrats to Jilly - must be so over the moon.  You really are an inspiration to get a natural BFP after all you have been though- fantastic!!

Big hugs to everyone I've forgotten,
Sarah
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Friends 
oh what a busy couple of days its been, work, car shopping, more work......am knacked so off to bed in a sec
more car shopping tomorrow, after puppy classes, wonder what we''ll learn this time..maybe how not to be a thieving little b*gger 
its been all go in the papers today - big piece about my bro and his performance act in todays Guardian, with a big picture...and my sis is in an ad for the inland revenue in todays Daily Mail. All very exciting, esp for my bro  feel a bit left out  I wanna be in the papers too!!!

holly  at the courier 

right off to beddy byes

kj xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Been awol for a bit.... no chance to catch up at all (can't sleep this morning so up early!)

It's really lovely to see all my fave ff girls on the same thread.....

Victoria i see the cat jokes are still going..... It was really lovely to catch up with you and Jackie on sat. Bump is looking good and i hope the 'beacon' guides you home safely!!!  Do Hackney bubs come with 'attitude' too ??

Holly Me too sad at leaving thinking that next time we meet up you'll be missing.  
Really hoping that NZ makes your dreams come true xxx

Candy sorry i made you cry again. (keep doing that) Your words keep going round in my head and if i can keep them there then things are looking good!! Hope J is ok. xxxxxx

Kim ooh naughty Caleb!!  As always great to see you. (me you and molly have got the full set of meets so far!!) Not much chance to chat but great to see you. Keep us posted on the adoption front . When's your prep course start??

Cathy.... great to see you again. I think we could have chatted all night. I've got your pos thought in my head too.!!! Can't believe your bump is so small. You'd better hurry up if you want to get the full 4 stone on !!

Molly   We never seem to get a proper chance to chat. Next time !! Still it was a lovely surprise to see you walk through the door. Men eh the slightest sniffle and they're 'dying' !! Hope the doc's went ok!

Moomin. Glad you enjoyed your birthday!! It's great to see your mum doing so well!!  Hope this cycle bring's all your dreams !!

Julie... i felt like i knew you before we met and you we're just the same. Must have been quite a journey home!

Struthie and Sarah lovely to meet you  both !!

Kelly  you know you've got the organiser's job for life now!!!  Well done honey. It was great to see you again. Looks like we'll be cycle buddie eh !!

Catwoman.. got the mag. great article. It's nice to see an honest piece in print. Will you do more!!  If anyone can't get the mag i cn send it on!

Erika, Jilly hope you are both ok.

Sarah.. ooh seattle is lovely. That's quite a move. How long will you be there..??

Right must get on. The builders are starting on my kitchen extension today(finally !!) so don't wan't them to catch me in my dressing gown.

Love 

Starr xxxxxxxx

oh ps Candy I would say to go to Menorca... lovely beaches, kiddie friendly and only a 2 hr flight. If you want me to look for something im me your number and i'll call you xxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning lovely ladies. 

Julie - hope your tummy pains aren't as bad as usual my sweet. I do feel for you every month. 

Starr - what a lovely message to everyone. Hope you get some nice builder's  to look at to help pass the time... 

Blimey KJ - I wish I'd seen the Guardian article - will check it out online. You will be too important to speak to us soon with your famous siblings  Sorry I couldn't get the book any quicker, but it does sound as though you need it DESPERATELY quickly - little  ! Have fun at training classes today. 

Holly  at the courier what a palaver! Did  Mr Claws come good in the end with his no. 2? I spent 20 minutes this morning following the real Molly round the garden with a bowl to catch a urine sample in for her vet appt today. Finally managed it and carefully poured it into her sample bottle, then as I was writing the date on it I realised the bleeding appt is 19th, not 18th, so have to do it all again tomorrow.  Stupid cow!

Sarah - lovely to hear from you. I don't envy you the minus 36!  Sounds exciting moving to Seattle - what a glamorous life you lead!

Jilly - be gentle on Erica today, she will be feeling delicate after her gym exertions and needs a it of TLC. Think its about time you two called a truce + you know how much she NEEDS that mag....  We did miss you both at the meet. 

VIL -  at Barbara Woodhouse! I like your idea of leaving the car outside and pretending there's no problem with it....do you do that with Moosey sometimes? 

Catwoman - I have this great mental image of you walking downstairs like a crab clutching your sore, stapled bosums!  Take it a bit easier next time Mrs! 

Miss Jules - great to hear from you again - we missed you at the meet.  Your post about Xmas on the BFP thread was really sweet and made me  . Bless your little cotton socks! 

Shazia -    Good luck for stimming sweetie, all happening very fast now!

Moomin - you too hun. Party was lovely thanks had a great time - 23 five-year-olds was very knackering though! 

Kelly - any news on whether you've been matched to a recipient yet? 

Struthie - have you heard back from the clinic? Will soon be all systems go.... 

Candy - come on, join the  Thanks for the swimming info, it's so mind-blowingly amazing! 

Jess - where are you sweetie? You've gone AWOL again! 

Last, but not least......Sair   Good luck for basting today  

Love to everyone I've missed 

Right, gonna post this now before I lose it, then will tell you all about my appt....

Molly
x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Right, now the me-me post.... 

My hospital appt went well yesterday. Turns out it was NHS after all which is great as I don't lose my no-claims bonus! Saw a Professor, no less, who was brilliant - I was in with him for 45 minutes. He took a history and explained everything so well. It is such a relief to be taken seriously over this at last! 

I told him I wasn't planning on having any more fertility treatment till I'd had this investigated and he said he thought that was wise. 

I thought he'd take more blood for tests, but was quite astounded when he started checking my eyes instead. Firstly he checked for my blind spot, which was slightly out of normal range in my right eye and then he looked into my eyes with a light.

He's pretty sure I have hypopituitarism (underactive pituitary gland). He wants to get me in as a day patient in the next week or so for a water deprivation test and then possibly an MRI scan. Its all a bit scary as one possible cause is a tumour,  but I'm just relieved to be getting somewhere at last! 

I asked him if he thought this could be causing my miscarriages and he said yes, so that's good to know (if you know what I mean!)...

Anyway, will let you know when I get the appt. Feels odd to say this, but I feel like a huge weight's been lifted off me as I've been worrying about this for months!

Love Molly
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly
So pleased that yesterdays appt went well   & that you feel like a weight has been lifted. Your   sounded fab explaining things properly & being very thorough. It's such a relief when you feel like someone understands, when things move on & when some of your questions are answered. Hope that next appt comes through quickly. Take care.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all   
Holly -    to the courier what a pain in the   The gym killed me, haven't done body combat for 8/9 weeks so it was to be expected really. The 29th isn't far away now   
Sarah - Minus 36   you poor thing. Wishing you lots of luck with your move to Seattle how exciting.
Molly -   at your dog sample story, sorry. Glad all went well yesterday.
Kj - I'm sure we can think of a way to get you in the papers  
Starr - Hope those builders work hard for you & like Molly said hope you get a couple of nice   to look at, it makes the day go quicker.
Catwoman - Hope work isn't too mad today   
Moomin - Great news that your mom is home   & good luck for next week.
Julie fruit  - OMG, time for  again! No sooner does she go she's back isn't she   Hope she's a bit kinder to you this time. Like you, can't wait for the weekend, countdown on!! Have a lovely day   
Jilly -        

 VIL, Moosey, Cathy, Candy, Kelly, Jo, Jodi, & all you other lovely ladies.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Molly - I'm really pleased yesterday's appointment went well.  I can imagine it was a huge relief to have someone listen and understand and know that there is a reason for what you are experiencing so you can get to the bottom of it.  I hope with all my heart that it will be easily remedied and you can have a plan of action to sort it out quickly.  There must be an element of worry and I hope this will prove to be unfounded.  Just so pleased you are on your way to getting some answers at last.  As always sending you a ton of  and special thoughts.

xx
H


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh Jilly - NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!    

I'm SO sorry sweetheart.... 

All my love, Molly
xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh jilly jilly jilly   

i want to jump up and and down and SCREAM at the unfairness of it all  
I'm so sorry sweets, i cant think of anything better to say, my hearts breaking for you 
kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Jilly

I'm so sorry to hear what's happened to your baby as Kim says it's desperately unfair.  I've sent you a pm and I'm also sending you lots of love.

Victoria
xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Jilly...

I'm so sorry honey. Look after yourselves.... i agree too. Life is so unfair. If you need anything please ask xx

Love Starr xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

As you know Jilly hunny, I've pm'd you and wish there was more I could do   I agree - life sucks, is cruel and makes you want to scream.

H


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Jilly - I am sorry to hear your bad news.  I hope you are all ok and trying to get you head round the news.  It must be a great shock.  Take care xx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Molly - Glad to hear your appointment went ok.  I know what you mean about being relieved.  That happened to me when the clinic told me that my FSH was a problem.  Sometimes the need to know information, no matter how crap it may be, is a relief in itself.  At least you know what you are dealing with.

Hello to everyone else - I am a bit saddened by Jilly's news.

Take care

Jackie xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly mate you know how I feel from my texts this morning.
            
Words just aren't enough & I wouldn't be able to find the right ones anyway.
Here if/when you need me.

Luv u buddy.

Erica.xx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Jilly

I'm so horribly sorry. I've PM'd you.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Dear Molly

So glad you had a positive outcome from your appointment. It's so refreshing when you speak to someone new who gives you a different direction to go in.

Your Prof really sounds like he knows his stuff so even though this MRI thing sounds a bit daunting it has to be a good thing if it gets you to your end goal. It would be wonderful if there was something they can do quickly and easily to make a difference. 

Heres looking forward.  

Julesxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh Jilly   

So sorry - cant think of anything else that even comes close
Take Care of you & DH 

Lots of Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Molly

SO SO pleased your appt went well - Hope you dont have a long wait for the next one 
Katie & i will keep fingers crossed for positive news   

Love to All,
Will try and catch up soon, but madam is teething ( and exercising her lungs of course   )
xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Jilly,
I'm so sorry to read your news- life really is so cruel. Look after yourself and DH.
 
Sarah
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jilly I am so very very sorry   life is too cruel.

Molly will pm you x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Molly your doc sounds fab. So glad he might finally have some answers for you!! xx

Looby just seen that little miss Katie was in hospital..... hope she's better and that it wasn;t too distresing for you xxxxxx ps hope to see you and the next meet.

Speaking of meets... just wanted to add ...on saturday, it was like meeting up with old friends. No nerves this time just really looking forward to it. All felt really natural!! Hope this doesn't sound too weird  just wanted to say how much i enjoyed it and that i hope the next one isn't too far away!!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Starr   
Wasnt nice but pleased she only had to stay in 36 hours or so 
She had her second set of jabs yesterday - In her Botty !!!  Ouch - so grizzly madam today 

I wanted to come to the meet at the weekend but hubby was on nights and couldnt get anyone to cover 
his shift for him, hopefully i can come to the next one and bring madam with me to catch up on all her cuddles   

xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ooh that would be lovely xxxx  glad you are both ok xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Jilly - Just wanted to say I'm so, so sorry.  It seems so totally unfair and cruel.     Look after yourselves.

Love Rachel xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Sarah - it must be awful to be in temperatures that cold!!  Hope you're managing to keep warm!  Great to see you are heading to Seattle, it sounds a beautiful city and fantastic to have english speaking and v good clinics handy.  Good luck with all you have to do getting yourselves there.  It's not been too bad and a great excuse for a clear out!!

Looby - sorry to hear Katie's been unwell.  It must have been a worry for you.  Can imagine she's not happy and feeling off today, poor wee love   

KJ - great to hear your siblings are flying at the moment!  Don't worry hun, we think you are more than special and we'd have you on the cover of FF magazine as a heaven sent inspiration to us all     Hope puppy classes have gone well this evening and Mr C has learned some manners!  Particularly the ones relating to NOT putting your noses up girlies skirts  

Erica - hope you've not had too many aches and pains after first session back at the gym!

Molly - I did have to laugh about you chasing about for a urine sample only to have to do it all again tomorrow!! Aaah well, at least you'll have the routine down pat by then  

Jilly - you are so much in all of our thoughts.  Please come and tell us how you are feeling when you are up to it.  We'll all be thinking of you on Friday and wishing it wasn't so, holding your hand and sending you a whole heap of love.  We are here through thick and thin so please don't think you are going through this alone ^cuddle^  

Nothing else from me for now.

Loves to all
H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

evening all 

jilly, been thinking of you all afternoon hun 

another busy day here - puppy class this morn, and car test driving this avo. and in between going to pet shop to change bag of food bought yesterday as dog trainer thinks its his food making him snappy - we shall see...oh and also returning jamie oliver frying pan which i bought at xmas and is SO uncomfortable to hold. thought debenhams were fab...i complained about design and they changed it for another no prob. we've been using it for a month!!

puppy class was fun...Caleb was pretty good...learnt some new techniques..he was even walking at the heel off his lead at one point  this eve he's been mr bitey again tho. hoping this new food helps  he's also just partaken of a pair of rubber gloves and a j-cloth, the floor looked so pretty!! NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

think we have found a car, gonna sleep on it (well not literally lol) but need to move quick as we need to get rid of mine quick as tax is due at the end of the month. new one (if we get it) is HUGE...lucky its got rear parking sensors 

v excited its desperate housewives tonight 

has anyone been watching the live autopsy prog on c4 this week? have been videoing it but it looks fab - last series got me hooked. bit morbid for some people maybe 

had a milestone moment yesterday. met an old college friend who i havent seen for prob 7 or 8 years. of course she asks 'have you got kids then?' (grrrr) and for the first time i felt able to say 'no we cant have children'. up until  now i've just been saying 'no' and not able to say any more but yesterday i felt able to say the words out loud. she was really sweet about it too, saying how hard it must have been and she understood why i didnt keep in such close contact with our other college friends. then i wanted to whack myself cos i said to her 'so are you married then?' which is along the same lines as asking if people have kids, and irritates the hell out of single people. i should know better  when she said no she isnt married i couldnt think of anything to say back so felt worse!! 

right, better get dinner on and have deep and serious discussions about cars 

kj x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Jilly - you are such a star, you deserve a medal of honour.  Have sent you a pm my lovely   xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

No need to reply to the pm Jilly - you have enough to think about at the moment xx
Good point, we do need you to keep order - can you get her to stop all the gym-talk, it's wearing me out just thinking about it.....(& it's actually making me feel really guilty)


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jilly

Just wanted to reiterate what I said in the pm and to tell you you are the most amazing woman I have ever had the pleasure of not meeting (if you know what I mean) xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Jilly
That poem is beautiful and is how all your FF feel. You have amazing strength of character.

Take care Love N. Lass x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jilly .... you're so strong!!  The words in the poem are lovely. Hope tommorow is not too bad for you. Thinking of you xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Jilly -      You really are amazing sweetie. You are right to look forward not back, but you will be feeling very fragile for a while yet I'm sure. I hope its not too traumatic tomorrow. How especially sad and cruel to have had both m/cs on Friday 13th.   Your friend's poem is lovely and sums up how we all feel I'm sure.     Don't worry about replying to the pm's - you just take care of yourself.

Julie - I'm fine thanks sweetie, just chomping at the bit for my appt to come through....   How are you? Hope your tummy's not too bad today. How was DP's grandma? 

KJ -  for saying the words, I know it won't have been easy. Like Julie says, asking whether someone's married isn't anywhere near as intrusive or personal as asking whether they have kids, so don't feel bad about it. Glad puppy class was fun.  Have you come to a decision about the car?    Desperate Housewives was good - how cool was Brie at the funeral !?!  Hope your mum had a good birthday. 

Holly - how is Mr Claws? Has he forgiven you yet?   Hope you're feeling okay today. 

Thanks, Miss Jules.  Hope you are keeping well...

And Jackie, too. You're right, it the not knowing that's the worst thing. If you know what's wrong you can face it and deal with it... 

Starr - really excited that you are so close to starting IVF.   Go girl!

 to Candy & Jacob, Rachel, Jo, Northern Lass, Shazia, Louby & Katie, Erica, Sarah and everyone else. Got a busy day today & leaving early to take the real Molly to the vet, so got to get on....

Byeeeee....
x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Jilly -  

Didn't log on yesterday so have only seen your news today.  I'm so sorry sweetie... life is just so cruel sometimes.  You are truly amazing though... so strong.  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.  Look after yourself hun...

Lots of love
Sarah xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jilly - a beautiful poem that rings especially true    

You're a brave and wonderful person and I'm sure your approach is the right one.  Don't ever be afraid to let go here if you need to, you are among friends and we understand the unfairness and loss you are experiencing.  Will be with you in spirit tomorrow.

All my love
Holly xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello hello

Yes Molly, hope all went ok with Molly today and urine collection wasn't too much of a palava!  Hope you won't have to letter box hope for too long and your apptmt comes thru quickly!!

I'm ok thanks Julie!  Getting a few things done.  Having terrible panic attacks about poor old Mr Claw's journey.  Hope he's going to be ok    He's being sooo cute at the moment and it makes it all the worse!!  Have a lovely evening at Grandma's  

Sair - was keeping everything crossed for you yesterday sweetie      Great you have the day off to put your feet up today too!

Have contacted the NZ clinic and will have an appointment in March - sigh, gulp.  This will be to discuss going forward and deciding when etc.  Unfortunately it will take 6 months to get public funding approved (if at all) so will probably have to pay ourselves as we don't have the luxury of time on our sides.

 to all 
H xxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jilly what a wonderful poem as northern  lass  said we are all here for you when you need us....and in my thoughts so much ....hope all is ok on friday  love caroline xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi ...sorry not been around.... there has been nothing to report .... anyway went to the clinic today (had 'that' nurse) quite amazed went for a tube check with saline ...was thinking the worst ivf.. or stop.... anyway he pushed in 100 ml of fluid a bit uncomfortable, and eventually it came out in the right place....hurray .... lining is thin enough so staring iui today on day 7 ?? first jab tonight ..... dh birthday next wednesday, asked him what does he want.....a baby was the reply..... no pressure !! so i'm an iui girl once again ......eeeeekkkkkk!
Hello Holly thanks for pm ..maybe you can come here for holidays   
Sorry you are feeling pants Julie....have a goodtime at grandmas....
Hello Petal.... xxxxx
Molly hope you are ok xxxxxxx
 KJ Shazia Erica Lilly xxxx
and Hi to all the other iui friends......some i know some i'll get to know ....hope you are all ok xxxxxx 2006 started with some happy news.... mil boyfriend(are they still classed as that at 66??) well they came to our house to see in the new year and he proposed on the ding of midnight..... in my dizzy drunkenness i texted a few people the good news.... when i woke the following morning i checked my phone i only sent the text to the clinic and the school ooops ....thats what happens when i'm drunk in charge of a phone !!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - Beautiful words for a beautiful person    Your strength amazes me, you're doing so well. Little surprise on the way     
Jo - No gym  how guilty do you feel?
Kj - My you sound a right little busy bee at the moment   Well done with saying those words, it must have been hard   
Holly - I don't know where to post anymore   so I'll say it again!! Great news about your appt   March isn't too far away. Don't know about you but I always feel better when I have a plan, know where I'm going next etc. This is the start of your new adventure & may all you dreams come true    
Molly - Hope the real Molly is ok. My little Fred had to go the vets last week I was so upset. He had a hernia but his bladder had slipped into it & he ended up having 2 big operations. He's 14 now so getting on & is very small, only weighs about 4lb. Came through amazingly well, shocked the vet & has his stitches out next Monday. I didn't come through so well & had a £ 500 bill   Desperate Housewives was fab by the way.
Julie - Grandma's  can I come too you lucky thing. Have you pains eased off? Going to answer my pm's after this posting, haven't forgotten you sweetheart   
Caroline - It's so lovely to see you back   I was hoping you'd use the new "friends" thread & here you are & about to do IUI. Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle    make sure you don't disappear again!

Love to everyone not mentioned.

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jilly will be thinking of you and holding your hand tomorrow.


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

CK6 IUI again....theres no getting away from some people!!! Glad I've moved on then ....heee heee heee!!!!


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

jilly..... you are amazing..... me too holding your hand...love ck ixxxxxx
thanks for the welcome back girls...ha Julie think i need a thread all of my own ...oh in there was icsi too!!!! glad you know who i meant dh not impressed...she booked us for a 'baseline' scan  for next week but dh said haven't we just had that !!!! der...also whilst changing back into my clothes (wearing my orange underwear)   only had my knickers on and she just walks in.... think d has gone now...didn't see her ? mr r doing all the scans now .......x


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

shazia thanks for the pm i've got an old number obviously...... you ok ? your mil coming to see me on monday   xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

ladies have a lovely evening.
   Jilly for tomorrow, will text you.

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just checking in quickly, haven't had a chance to read all posts, sorry…  
Jilly – I know I've posted already, either on this thread or the IUI turned IVF one - can't remember which. Just wanted to say what everyone else has been saying: you are a truly amazing woman and I wish with all my heart that you weren't having to go through all this. I'll be with you tomorrow in spirit, and I know that every single one of your FFs will be too.
Erica – thanks so much for the pm. It's in the post... will respond to your pm tomorrow. You too have been very much in my thoughts.
Molly – Been thinking of you, too. Glad the ball is rolling at last... fingers crossed that everything turns out fine for you. I'm sure it will.
Not much to report here... just wanted to send a huge hug to all those who need it...
Will try and check in with a proper post soon.
Lots of love to all of you,
Claire xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jilly pops hun
holding your hand very tightly for tomorrow  

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just a quicky as i'm (jilly)pooped and have to be at work at 8am tomoz
another busy day..have bought a car, get it tues, been out for my mum's b'day - we got her a simple mobile phone so have been teaching her how to use it all afternoon  been to my bro's private view this eve in London, good turnout, he was very chuffed. he's still flying high on the Saatchi sale and guardian article 

laters friends 

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi all 

Just a real quickie as frantic day at work ahead!  

Jilly - sweetheart, thinking of you & your DH today. Hope you can feel all the cyber-hugs &   from us all...

Holly -   for contacting the clinic. First step taken sweetie - phew. We are all with you holding your hand... 

Caroline - lovely to hear from you. So glad you're back & your tubes are good to go!     that DH gets his brthday wish come true. x

Thanks for thinking of me Catwoman.  Hope you are feeling better after your gym exertions.

Julie/Erica - the real Molly is fine thanks. She had cystitis (poor love!) but the antibiotics have cleared it up.   Hope you can get Grandma's electricity account sorted for her...  to the leccy company!  Erica - no sausage?   How will you cope?

KJ - glad you got the car, have you px'd the old one?  

Sair  Good luck!

Right must get on...love to everyone.... 

Molly
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly -    with you in spirit mate, will be thinking about you all day. Take care, text you later.
Julie - Morning fruit  how are you today? Still no AF   Hope the electricity company are more than helpful when you ring them.
Claire -   thanks alot hunny. Can't wait to go home & get the post. Something good for me to read tonight.
Holly - Morning you   the 29th is getting closer babe. It's my moms birthday too, I'm doing a little surprise get together at mine for her. My brother is flying home from Dublin & my sis, nieces & nephew are coming around. She'll love it, her children & grandchildren all together   
Caroline - Hiya, how are you today   are you injecting yet?
Kj - Great news that you got a new car   & you must feel really proud of your brother.
Molly - Ouch for the poor real Molly, cystitis is horrible. Thank goodness it is all cleared up now   Feeling very proud of myself, watched all of my office order breakfast sandwiches & politely refused my sausage   had a bowl of cereal instead I'm a girl on a mission.

 to everyone else, have a lovely day, yippee   it's Friday!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hi.... Jilly thinking of you today   wish there was something i could do..... xxxxxxxxxxxxx
thanks for pm Julie.... glad its in hand...thats awful about Grandma....my granny moans about the gas electric company's as she writes to them if she has a problem...they don't seem to reply!!!! she moans that everything is a web address these days.....xxxxxxxx 
Hi Erica...yes first jab last night....dh seems very cheerful at the moment... especially when he has the needle in his hand he could be a dart player   this will be my first iui on here.... by the time i found this site we were moving onto ivf ....hope you are ok....xxxx
Holly very scarey now you are in single figures...   xxxx
Molly...thanks for your     thinking..... i'm getting worried as i'm 43 next month...but found a website with something like 1,578 stories of pregnancy over 44 and loads fell pregnant around 46 !!! one was 50 !!! so that gave me renewed hope...... glad doggie is ok xxxx
Petal ...look here i am  xxxxxx
Hey Claire .... how's you ? xxxx
KJ wow great news about your brother......hope this is the start of something big  ( no erica not sausage!!) 
right better go just got from tesco...put  shopping away listening to robbie!!!! catch you later xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Caroline
I read in the paper yesterday that the actress Holly Hunter gave birth to twins    at the age of 47! Gives us all    doesn't it. Hope jabs are ok & it will be nice to share this IUI with all your ff buddies   

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Posting this on every thread, as can't remember who was last to have that reading book we were all posting round ages back (Can't even remember the name of it, yet it was me who brought it lol), but thought would be nice to start passing it around again, now we have lots of new peeps ?


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi lovelies!

Jilly - with you all day and wishing things to turn around for you now 

Caroline - great to see you back and fantastic to read you're an IUI girlie again!!  Good luck hunny and I too hope that DH gets his b'day present  

KJ - fabio about new car!!  Hope all goes well selling current one! Exhibition sounded great   What are you doing this weekend?

Molly - thanks    Got Molly's test results yet?  Hope she's ok.

Catwoman - thanks for advising about program last night, altho was   and   watching it.  How cruel and unfair is all of this...  anyway, hopefully the specialists will uncover what causes these things and provide some answers.  The bit that got me at the end was when the young girl was about to give birth and said, 'why do we put ourselves thru this' (she was obviously scared to death) and then you heard the baby's first cries and it just hit you, that's why you do it...

Erica - wow, fantastic and so encouraging!!!  You got good plans this weekend?

Nothing much to report from me.  Days are whizzing past now....  arrrggghhhh....

H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Happy weekend everybody.

Jilly - make sure you get lots of lovely cuddles tonight and take care of yourself.

Holly - time is flying - are you in mad packing stress-head mode? There is nothing worse than moving house - done it 4 times in 9 years and vow not to do it again for at least another 9! Must be exciting going 'home' though and hope it all goes well for you.

Molly - poor other Molly. I feel for her as had BAD cystitis past two weeks. Couldn't take anything for it apart from cranberry juice which is just the worst. I envy Molly her antibiotics!

Not much on this weekend as DH working. At Parents in law tonight for dinner and shopping tomorrow with friend but already getting excited about my 2 LIE-INS!!! Fabulous.

Love to KJ, Starr, Julie, Erika, Moomin, Kelly, Candy and everyone I haven't mentioned.

Wishing you all that you wish yourselves.

Julesxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

So Caroline - we are just young chicks really then!   Its nice to know it IS possible.... 

Miss Jules - hope the cystitis is better now, poor you.   Enjoy the lie-ins. x

Holly - Molly's fine now thanks, he tested the sample there and then and it was normal.  I bet Mr Claws is being spoiled rotten - only three more sleeps......  Still, I'm sure next week will fly by and you'll be re-united before you know it... I watched that programme too -   - so sad (and shocking) to see ALL those poor women packing the waiting room, especially when so few get any answers... 

Candy - I know the book you're talking about (was pretty funny), but can't remember the name now....maybe KJ will?    Nice thought to get it going round again. x

Erica -   well done on saying no to sausage - bet that's a first!   Poor Fred - hope he makes a quick recovery. x

Julie - have a lovely w/e.  

Jilly -    

Have a great weekend all of you....

Leaving soon to take my Sis, BIL & kids out for dinner. They leave tomorrow for a month in Australia. We will miss them like crazy. 

Love
Molly
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Remembered its the baby trail, I know Kim would have known shes good like that, where as I am a scatty cow  

Silly me thought I had missed you having tests, glad the real Molly is ok


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly - Just remember you're only as old as the man you feel   & yes I've reached a   & have refused sausage. Not giving up all types though, DF is home at the weekend   don't make me a bad girl.

Holly - No plans for this weekend hun, just a quiet one   A bit of house cleaning would be in order really & I think we're hiring a carpet cleaner which has worn me out just thinking about it   Going to the gym tonight & Sunday so being a very good girl all round.....................I know shock horror.

Candy - I've got Baby Trail somewhere, didn't know there was an IUI copy but I've got my own if you want me to sort it out for you just let me know   

Have a lovely weekend ladies, "see" you Monday.

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Erica - trouble is, my DP is  50  !!! Maybe I need to trade him in for a younger model.   

Candy -  no more tests for me at the mo...just waiting for appt to come through. x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this a way >>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46404.msg588093.html#msg588093


----------

